# Lost Vape Drone DNA250C BF Squonk Box Mod



## baksteen8168 (3/12/18)

Any vendors planning on stocking or doing a pre-order on these?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (3/12/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Any vendors planning on stocking or doing a pre-order on these?


@Pho3niX90 ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10 (3/12/18)

lesvaches said:


> @Pho3niX90 ?



Yup he would be the best bet at the moment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pho3niX90 (3/12/18)

Yes will definitely be bringing in 
Will update in the next day or two with a rough eta, but most probably will be Jan as customs are extremely slow at the moment.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (3/12/18)

Will be watching this thread with great anticipation. 

Thanks @lesvaches and @jm10

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------

